# Piccino steam boiler gone nuts AGAIN



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

So, less than a year since it last broke and I had to have somebody out to fix it (as I have no idea how to do so myself ),my steam boiler is broken again. Regularly jumps up to >1.5bar then down to zero, but on releasing it's clearly not even steam.

The guy who came out said something about the temperature sensor getting scaled over. I'm in a soft water area - Manchester, and

besides, if this is going to be a yearly problem it seems crazy I have to take t he machine apart to fix it? He implied that the filter in the water tank itself made no difference (I've never replaced it).

It's out of warranty but I wouldn't expect it to break like this. Any suggestions? Think about a new - non-Fracino - machine?

cheers

john


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The steam boiler temperature is regulated by a pressure switch. It sounds as if the pressure switch is faulty. It is situated on the top of the steam boiler so should be easy enough to replace.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

johnlevon said:


> So, less than a year since it last broke and I had to have somebody out to fix it (as I have no idea how to do so myself ),my steam boiler is broken again. Regularly jumps up to >1.5bar then down to zero, but on releasing it's clearly not even steam.
> 
> The guy who came out said something about the temperature sensor getting scaled over. I'm in a soft water area - Manchester, and
> 
> ...


Coffee machines are similar to cars in as much as they need servicing and maintaining.

I do not know what the water is like in your area but it does depend on salts / minerals in the water as to how quickly scale will form.

Do you use the steam boiler for hot water ? continual use can speed up scaling.

As you pointed out you have never changed the filter in the tank, this would not help matters.


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

I maintain the machine as much as I reasonably can, but dismantling a boiler is a bit much for me!

I only use the wand to steam milk, less than 3 times a day on average. The service guy said the filter made no difference anyway, as I mentioned. Maybe it is the switch as Norvin suggested, I hope so.

cheers

john


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

I recently bought a used Piccino (fortunately no issues so far) & I'm using Brita filtered water from a jug for mine. The more I read about things on the forum it seems I should be using a certain type of bottled water (Volvic, Stretton Hills or a Tesco own-brand whose name escapes me at present) due to their mineral content. Hope you get it sorted soon. Nice little machines.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Very much sounds like the pressure stat - its the only thing capable of causing varying issues with pressure. If it was the water level probe the boiler would either auto fill too much or turn the pump on/off.

You can service a pstat but there isn't much point as its difficult and they are never good as new.

Manchester water is as soft as a babies bum (if a bit flavourless), so I agree its likely not scale


----------

